# Wag & Bone Show



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone going to the wag & bone show?

its at Windsor Great park, we will be going with Emily and Roxy

Heres more info

The Wag & Bone Show - home


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope you have a good time, it looks like good fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks fun - but we've got a breed championship show in Wales on the 3rd, and as we live in the East Midlands it's a bit awkward for us to do both!


----------

